# here we go



## old picker (Apr 10, 2013)

NE nebraska 2 1/2 lbs today, put your shroom glasses on they are there.


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen. Show the shrooms with a current receipt please. Tired of these unfounded BS Claims. I have honey holes one he Missouri, platte, loess hills, and all over the damn place. Nothjng nothing and nothing. I've been hunting em for 25 years. Please Proove it!


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow so harsh. I bet I would have been getting hate like that if I wouldn't if posted pics of my finds over here in Ohio the other day. Micro Climates happen, I walked into one the other day and it's possible old picker did too. I'll never jump to conclusions and shoot off at someone like that, especially after what I learned this year(well I wouldn't have acted like that ever anyway). It would have been simple just to ask for a picture and think the rest in your head. Now if he shows a picture your just gonna look like a giant ass(and I just saw this same thing go down a couple days ago for another picker who was telling the truth all along). Enjoy mushrooming! Good Luck to all you this year!


----------



## dormit dan (May 9, 2013)

Found a little over a lb. today in Lancaster County. Mostly greys but a couple yellows as well.


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

I may come across as harsh, but people are wasting my and other time by tossing out BS Claims. I'm not callin old picker a liar, I'm simply asking him and others to prove it. Plain and simple. Show proof or don't post it.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Why are they wasting your time? If someones BSing it's only their time being wasted. Unless your post bitching was time you wasted, then I see I guess. If someone is waiting on a post on a website to go out picking they aren't a mushroom hunter, their an internet hunter. It's sad people would wait on something to come off the internet to get out there. Saying post a pic or it didn't happen sure seems like your calling them a liar. 

I wish you all the best of luck this year.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Crap, I meant to add about how this sight isn't very user friendly for picture posting, please take that into consideration.


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

It seems you're wasting my time at this point. I've been out, I check the ground temps, I look and listen, I follow my nose like I'm searching for a bowl of fruit loops... Oops just found one. No one asked you to be captain save a ho. Weeedooweeedooo. Here comes the forum police. This is a tool, used to see the progression of mushrooms, within a specified state. Just the same as all the other old timer trick and myths. Welcome to the 21st century. 

But when people consistently say they found something, and can't harbor proof, then the lack of evidence lead someone (like myself) to believe they claim is unfounded, and a clear an utter betrayal of the reason these forums exist. 

Thanks for playing though. Don't worry, when I actually find some, I'll post pics, along with gps coordinated to your backyard, so every tom dick and Harry shows up looking for all the shrooms you aren't finding.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

LOL whatever sore looser. Take your old cranky ass to bed already. Your Butt hurt. Get it some rest.


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

LOL now who's being harsh? Judging by your name I'm guessing you have me by a couple years. It's all in good fun man.  I just know mushrooms, and when I see NE nebraska, 2.5lbs, and south east nebraska is showing NOTHING, it's a hard pill to swallow. Micro climates exist, I understand, but I have friends (not on these forums) and family all searching their spots, and no one is finding anything, anywhere. They are close, ready to pop any day now. Good luck to everyone. Cept you.


----------



## jklaas222 (May 26, 2013)

Wow, now I know why I've been a member of this site and never posted. Don't want to get anyone to go POSTAL on me. And yes I've been hunting shrooms since I was 5 or 6, now I'm just an old picker and have seen and picked in places with some of the worst weather and you up there (mr.slicker) wouldn't believe it even if I had all my log books in front of you. I just got a dig. camera this year, back when I started all we did was log, date, weather, place, time of day and temp. See where I'm going with this. Relax and have fun, mabey write down some things you see on this site. Has helped me a lot.


----------



## jklaas222 (May 26, 2013)

P.S. Slicker I could print a current recpt. of who ever you want as the business to be with my photo shop.


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh absolutely jklass. I have notes in my head. It's all there, once I skirt around the sarcasm. 

I actually conduct experiments each year, seeding places void of morels, trying tricks I learned on the Internet, and trying a few of my own. I've had successes, and failures. But each attempt teaches me a little more about morels. Soon I'll be growin them in my basement. ( I wish ) 

Unfortunately experimenting with morels takes years when the Forrest floor is your laboratory. 

Initially I wasn't trying to be confrontational, but when poked with a stick, well I poke back. 

It's easy for sarcasm to be lost on forums though, as tone and connotation don't translate well through binary code. 

Good luck to everyone. (Cept jim33)  &lt;---- my new sig.

I hope to see some pics soon!


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm pretty savvy with Photoshop as well, and I can dissect any fake photo and show proof that it's been manipulated. When you do photography for a living, you learn a thing or two. . . Or twelve.  

Something tells me anyone making false claims, probably doesn't have the skills to manipulate a photo, and pass it as legit. Odds are they have more teeth in their pocket than they do in their mouth. Go for it though. I'd like to see just how skilled you are on the computer. I accept your challenge.


----------



## big sexy (Apr 20, 2013)

Jim is absolutely correct. Micro climates. I didn't believe it until yesterday but I thought it always made sense. 4 separate spots. Biggest 1 1/2". 6 over one inch. Over 70 total (many were the size of a grain of rice). They have started. Good luck everyone.


----------



## dave (Apr 5, 2013)

Slicker-Picker did you ever consider going to the optometrist. Maybe that stick accidentally poked your eye.
oh and by the way found one, yes one yesterday. Sorry no pic, do not use photo bucket, I'm not worthy.


----------



## jim33 (Mar 9, 2013)

That's not my age, That's the County # of where I'm from. See you were wrong again.


----------



## shroomgod (Apr 22, 2014)

Slick picker prob only knows how to pick his nose while trolling forums and trying to tell people what to do and demand people post pics so he can drool all over em or hijack em and say he found em .


----------



## starcat (May 28, 2013)

I Got CASH! Want 2-3lbs omaha nebraska Greg 402-253-7132 or [email protected]


----------



## the hat trick kid (Apr 25, 2014)

WTF is wrong with some people on this forum. Stop with the petty arguing and name calling and post something useful. I'm going hunting tomorrow in the river bottoms and if I find anything, I'll post it. I'm not taking any pictures and posting them because it's not necessary. If you choose to believe my report then good for you for having a little faith that not everybody is a liar. If you choose not to believe my report, then oh well. I really don't care.


----------



## louper25 (Apr 25, 2014)

In the age of the smart phone why aren't people taking pictures? Everyone wants mushroom selfies. Geez....


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

Slicker-picker.........no pics, but they are out there. Sometimes you need to step out of the box. 8lbs this morning. Nothing in my honey yet, but I wandered and I found. Last year was a record year for me( 44 years of hunting) and I didn't find a single one in my honey hole. I don't doubt too many people on here.


----------



## packman mike (May 10, 2013)

OH.....I'm in Northeast Nebraska. Lots of asparagus,too!!!!!


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Pacman are you on the river?


----------



## big sexy (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry...I have a dumbphone. Take that N.S.A.


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

Pacman : I hear ya man. I've been doing mostly timber walking, checking dead cottonwoods, and elms. Most of my honey holes are an hour+ drive away... But my tried and true early spot near lincoln, has well over two dozen known patches that produce year after year. I haven't been to the bottoms in two weeks... Headed there tomorrow with some friends to hit the honey hole. If 4 experienced pickers with a collective of 100+ years experience (103+ years if sporeloser tags along) can't find any mushrooms, I'm going to be fully convinced that there is a secret government plot to spray fungicide on all my spots, destroying all that I hold dear. 

Big Sexy: Maybe I need one of those Dumb phones so the NSA doesn't see all my locations.  

To all the douche nozzles talking crap : I find it amazing how you will spend the time and energy to single out an individual, simply for asking for pics, considering it takes less time and effort to just post the damn pic. Pretty sure I was polite and asked please at first, and JimboJonesturdytwee (Jim33) felt it necessary to stand up and open his mouth , thus resulting in my retort, which made him look 'stoopid'. His final derogatory comments regarding my age, meant a victory in my book.  chalk one up for the slicker picker! 
I'm guessing the tooth joke, hit a nerve with some of you. Good.


----------



## morelgal44 (Apr 18, 2014)

Lets take a step back and breathe..............And hopefully enjoy the morels that we find....... Patience, virtue, and searching diligently is key.

I wish all the best of luck to the morel hunters on this page!!!


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool post morelgal44,hope you find lots and lots.!!!


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm just a tag along LOL unfortunately I have to work tomorrow but I'm hitting some private land on the platte when I get off work. DOESNT MY BOSS KNOW ITS MUSHROOM SEASON!!!!!! Good luck to all this weekend. YO dead bug and winkle how you guys doing out there?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I know you all have a walmart! Go there get yourself a 2$ mosquito net for the head. If you don't use it for your head use it as a mushroom bag, They cost 2$ no more. One for the head one for the schrooms! Hot tip of the year! happy schroomin...


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

I was hoping you'd come with spore, I have an extra blind fold for ya.  maybe Sunday I'll be headed back to the river if tomorrow morning proves bountiful. 

Morelgal: excellent advice.  I'm actually cool calm and collected. I just speak my mind when provoked. I hope everyone has great luck as well. As far as searching diligently: I'm not a 'walk trough the Forrest hoping to find beer can sized morels' kind if guy. I find em small as a 3.5mm head phone jack. I'm as experienced as they come. Something weird with the ground near lincoln this year. Perhaps they will start popping in the coming week. River bottoms are where I'm headed tomorrow. My insatiable appetite for morels must be fed. Not to mention my kids are jonesin as well.


----------



## morelmac (Apr 25, 2014)

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## morelmac (Apr 25, 2014)

how do I post a picture <em>


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

110 small greys with a few thumb sized blondes mixed in. A few nice clusters of 12-14. They're hiding but they're out there! 
Happy hunting to all!
Shroomanitutanka


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

MorelMac : unfortunately this forum doesn't offer file storage ie: posting pics. You have to first upload the photo to a server such as photobucket. Or creating a server at home and giving access to the world. ( unless you know firewalls and networking I'd advise photobucket. Super simple and free to use. Then simply pull the IMG LINK and paste in the forums.

Good luck. Hope to see some finds!


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/Shroomanitutanka/media/imagejpg2.jpg.html

Here's 110 from today. 1 1/2# maybe. They all sauté up the same!


----------



## slicker_picker (Apr 25, 2014)

Again great work! Thanks for the picture!!! Also where were you at? Ie : bottoms, hills, NW, SW Etc.I'm just trying to build a better idea of where they are, cause I know where they aren't.


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

River bottoms along the platte. 2 rivers area. 1/2 mile either side of the river wherever there's public access, wooded areas. Mostly in sandy loam &amp; in the softer grass. They're in the tall grass too, but the ticks are intense. Some Cutters with deet seems to help, but it's the little buggers that are the problem. All I can say, is to get out there &amp; be prepared to spend some time looking. After we get rain on Sunday &amp; into next week, they should be easy pickin!
Good luck!
Shroomanitutanka obwa Che yelo!


----------



## themorelofthestory (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Tutanka!
I played hooky today and went to Indian Cave State Park. Almost no one looking for shrooms. Unfortunately I struck out also. Saw a few violets in bloom and a few may apples but not as many as I would have thought. I also didn't get the smell you sometimes get when looking for mushrooms. Someone also posted something about the smell that resonated with me. I think it is really really close and maybe people will start finding them this weekend. Good luck!


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

Up &amp; at em' this beautiful spring morning! The northward wave is reaching our shores. Perhaps by Tuesday-Wednesday, it will become a tsunami! The smell is there. Put your nose out of the wind and you will perceive it. I like what someone said about 'micro-climates'. This is apparent in our area, as we see finds north but not south in relatively the same longitudes. Patience is the key, and if you have a young one hat posseses it, take them along. They're closer to the ground &amp; they're eyes are sharper!
Happy hunting waste ciye!


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/Shroomanitutanka/media/imagejpg2.jpg.html
Out today. Found another 90+ on the river bottoms. Nice mix oaf greys &amp; blondes. Rain the next few days should really make them pop! 
Happy hUnting!


----------



## shroomanitutanka (Oct 18, 2012)

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/Shroomanitutanka/media/E9BE02F4-DF9D-42C1-9F14-8B2A04CF265C.jpg.html
Sorry wrong pic. That was last nite. Here's today.


----------

